# Holy Grail Kush: Real Deal or Bullshit Hype



## Vonkins (Sep 23, 2012)

Guys I keep reading disappointing threads about the hgk. The positive threads I have seen came from people who purchased their meds from dispensaries. I have not seen anyone grow her from seed yet with any positive feedback. There are so many of us on RIU, someone please shed some light on this disheartening info I have been reading about hgk. I just can't fathom how a bullshit strain could come from a cross of kosher and the 18. The just baffles the piss out of me. I got 6 female beans waiting right now to be popped.


----------



## Mr. Smithh (Sep 25, 2012)

Bump.....very curious about this strain as well....not much info on it


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 25, 2012)

Come on riu give me ur opinion on hgk. It will help out me and a lot of other curious growers.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

Vonkins said:


> Guys I keep reading disappointing threads about the hgk. The positive threads I have seen came from people who purchased their meds from dispensaries. I have not seen anyone grow her from seed yet with any positive feedback. There are so many of us on RIU, someone please shed some light on this disheartening info I have been reading about hgk. I just can't fathom how a bullshit strain could come from a cross of kosher and the 18. The just baffles the piss out of me. I got 6 female beans waiting right now to be popped.


I grew samsaras holy grail 69. It was very easy to grow and really potent.


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 25, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> I grew samsaras holy grail 69. It was very easy to grow and really potent.


This thread is about holy grail kush from DNA. Also known as hgk. Don't have a clue why you posted about holy grail 69. No relation what so ever.


----------



## litaj1087 (Sep 26, 2012)

I got Hgk goin I flipped to 12/12 a week ago they are lookin nice, it has been fairly easy to grow so far. Pistils came out faster then the og#18. No buds forming yet still got another week until that starts happening. I bought feminized but no hermie's YET....got my fingers crossed. I can't wait till its done!!!!


----------



## Mr. Smithh (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for chiming in lita, please keep us updated on progression......Bump again for more feedback.....thx again.


----------



## BGJ23 (Sep 27, 2012)

First time going........5 stains going and one is the HGK from DNA about 3 weeks in the veg and already smells the rest do not except super lemon haze but its more faint. It's among the tallest of the strains, just second to cotton candy but just by a hair. But like I said just 3 weeks in veg, excited to learn more about this strain.


----------



## Mr. Smithh (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys that's what I'm looking for. Fellow growers who like to share info about their strains. Let's keep the info flowing about the hgk. So eventually people can come to this thread and find out any info about the holy grail.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 28, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/566802-dna-genetics-holy-grail-kush.html


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 28, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/566802-dna-genetics-holy-grail-kush.html


 waiting on a smoke report


----------



## Lichen23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Vonkins said:


> Guys I keep reading disappointing threads about the hgk. The positive threads I have seen came from people who purchased their meds from dispensaries. I have not seen anyone grow her from seed yet with any positive feedback. There are so many of us on RIU, someone please shed some light on this disheartening info I have been reading about hgk. I just can't fathom how a bullshit strain could come from a cross of kosher and the 18. The just baffles the piss out of me. I got 6 female beans waiting right now to be popped.


Hello mate,
i buyed 2 seeds from pickandmix like 4 month ago,i popped up one of these,and i'm completed satisfied,perfect vigorous plant easy to grow for me,i suggest to topped her also from seed,because she stretch a lot,would like to see the kosher pheno,this one smell similiar to og18 so i think is og18 pheno,anyway i'm not a kush smell expert =) she is a great yielder,i growed it at the corner of the tend under 2x400w hps and adjust a wing,nugs are really resinous,stinky and compact,waiting some days to smoke/vape and test it....forgot all the haters i had great grows with DNA/Reserva Privada,their strains help me a lot for my health problems NEVER find an hermie with their fems,i'm only lucky?i think not,their Recon is one of my favorite strain,awesome yielder of lemony hazy LA Conf AAA+ nugs,now i'm growing from them Sleestack,Sleestack X Skunk,Recon,Sour Kush......

Peace


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 28, 2012)

Hell yeah. Damn I just got wood. Holy grail here I come


----------



## bamacheese (Sep 28, 2012)

I have done DNA's Holy Grail Kush, and have some pics from the grow, and can describe the smoke of it. So, ahhhhhhhhh, here we go.

This plant is a pain in the ass from the get go. I had a 6/6 germination ratio, but 2 of the 6 were straight up mutants/runts and died within a few days. Let me stress that this NEVER happens with me, so I know it is a genetic attribute.

The quality isn't anything worth calling the "Holy Grail", if anything, they should have named Kosher Kush "The Holy Grail" because Kosher is the best selection I've had from them so far. But anyway, on with the holy grail. The hardiness could be improved a lot, and this strain definitely isn't for the novice grower. Not completely knocking the herb, it is definitely good kush, Probably 18% or so THC, Not high on the CBD levels which I am not too happy with. CBD is my preferred cannabinoid. 

Anywho, the smoke is as you would expect from any kush variety. Nice musty, earthy, funky kushy flavor. The effect is more on the cerebral side, and definitely more sativa-dominant, which is something else I don't like about this strain. When I think of Kush strains, I think of indica dominant, short, stout, knock you on your ass medicine. This is the opposite. It is stretchy, and the effect is quite energetic. The only "Kush" attributes to the plant are the obvious fat kush-shaped leaves, and the buds don't branch out, they stay right on the main cola (as does most kush).

On with the pictures. I would give this herb an overall 7.5/10. If it weren't for the difficulty, I might bump it up to an 8. But this strain is definitely not what it is hyped up to be. If you want one of the world's best kush strains, order Kosher Kush! I can't stress that enough! (By the way, Kosher was used in the Holy Grail cross!)

HOLY GRAIL KUSH


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 28, 2012)

nice report. i'm definitely scratching hgk off my list and doubling up on the kosher. thanks.


----------



## fitzgib (Sep 29, 2012)

ive got one just popped, so ill find out for myself and post my opinion.


----------



## ElusiveQuark (Oct 10, 2012)

Harvested one HGK and have 5 others a week away. The harvested bud has been in jar for only a week. Organic soil under 1000 watt HPS yielded 63 grams dry. Bud is covered in trichs and smells earthy, like sandalwood. The bud as it smokes now, has a hash like finish. Bag appeal is 8 out of 10. I have found the buzz to cerebral when in task mode and body-oriented when I am getting high with wife. I favor sativas and I find the buzz to be 60% sativaish and 40% indicaish. I give the high an 8.5/10. FYI - one plant finished 14 days before the others.


----------



## Gibb (Oct 10, 2012)

It's honestly just a decent Kush. Nothing too special in my opinion. Not bad, but nothing that I would grow for myself. The aroma was nice, kind of woody or musty, like an old barn covered in moss. The bag appeal is good but aesthetically it leaves something to be desired over more frosty white strains. I only grow and smoke Indicas for myself, though, so I might be biased. If I want a head high, I want a soaring head high, and the stuff I smoked was just middling. Then again, I find OG Kush #18 to be the most overrated cannabis on the planet, so take that for what you will. If you like OG Kush you'll probably like this a lot more, I would suspect.


----------



## fitzgib (Oct 10, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/570456-holygrail-kush-liberty-haze-orange.html#post8107738

got one on the go it anyone wants to check its progress


----------



## Vonkins (Oct 10, 2012)

Gibb said:


> It's honestly just a decent Kush. Nothing too special in my opinion. Not bad, but nothing that I would grow for myself. The aroma was nice, kind of woody or musty, like an old barn covered in moss. The bag appeal is good but aesthetically it leaves something to be desired over more frosty white strains. I only grow and smoke Indicas for myself, though, so I might be biased. If I want a head high, I want a soaring head high, and the stuff I smoked was just middling. Then again, I find OG Kush #18 to be the most overrated cannabis on the planet, so take that for what you will. If you like OG Kush you'll probably like this a lot more, I would suspect.


OG 18 overrated, c'mon buddy. I have read hundreds up smoke reports and ur the first to call the 18 overrated. Damn if the 18 is overrated then I would love to see and smoke a strain u would call underrated. I would probably be hospitalized even though I'm a super stoner big time.


----------



## Gibb (Oct 10, 2012)

Vonkins said:


> OG 18 overrated, c'mon buddy. I have read hundreds up smoke reports and ur the first to call the 18 overrated. Damn if the 18 is overrated then I would love to see and smoke a strain u would call underrated. I would probably be hospitalized even though I'm a super stoner big time.


Honestly, I think it's just a fad, just because Wiz Khalifa says its his favorite smoke, everyone all of a sudden thinks it's the best weed in the world. To me, there's nothing remarkable about the flavor or the aroma to make me want to smoke godly amounts of it. Like I said, it's decent/good, but not amazing. Some of this might have to do with the market being flooded with mediocre OG Kush made by growers in their mom's house closets. Give me some nice frosty BC Blueberry or Hawaiian Haze over that any day, something with some more intricacy or structure to the flavor. OG 18 has always just seemed like it's very straightforward and not complex enough for me. It's the same tangy-woody flavor on the uptake, on the tongue, in the nose, and coming out. The one good thing that I think it excels at is anorexia, it's always made me ravenous, and also good for pain relief. OG 18 is the kind of thing I would smoke when I was at the end of a party to come down on, but not an every day kind of thing.

I'm biased towards God Bud, because when I light up, I like to get complete annihilated, and as I say, I prefer Indica. The 18% THC of your average OG 18 doesn't stack up to a high end God Bud's 25-28%. I just feel like it's like having the choice between a cheese pizza and a pepperoni pizza that are the same price. Why not go for the one that has the extra stuff (pepperoni) on top?


----------



## BizarroOH! (Nov 28, 2012)

Have any of you guys grown the chocolope kush (kosher kush x chocolope) or sweet god (god bud x seet tooth)?


----------



## buster8813 (Nov 30, 2012)

Have some sweet god going right now. Had some trouble with her but she's back on track now. She smells incredibly nice and she puts on some big time weight! Don't feed to much though, she does not have an appetite like god bud!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

You must be smoking shit samples of the 18 then, because that shit is not tangy or woody, nor is it weak or overrated. The BC strains you're comparing it to don't even come close. Try again.



Gibb said:


> Honestly, I think it's just a fad, just because Wiz Khalifa says its his favorite smoke, everyone all of a sudden thinks it's the best weed in the world. To me, there's nothing remarkable about the flavor or the aroma to make me want to smoke godly amounts of it. Like I said, it's decent/good, but not amazing. Some of this might have to do with the market being flooded with mediocre OG Kush made by growers in their mom's house closets. Give me some nice frosty BC Blueberry or Hawaiian Haze over that any day, something with some more intricacy or structure to the flavor. OG 18 has always just seemed like it's very straightforward and not complex enough for me. It's the same tangy-woody flavor on the uptake, on the tongue, in the nose, and coming out. The one good thing that I think it excels at is anorexia, it's always made me ravenous, and also good for pain relief. OG 18 is the kind of thing I would smoke when I was at the end of a party to come down on, but not an every day kind of thing.
> 
> I'm biased towards God Bud, because when I light up, I like to get complete annihilated, and as I say, I prefer Indica. The 18% THC of your average OG 18 doesn't stack up to a high end God Bud's 25-28%. I just feel like it's like having the choice between a cheese pizza and a pepperoni pizza that are the same price. Why not go for the one that has the extra stuff (pepperoni) on top?


----------



## Madcow420 (Dec 3, 2012)

I grew it this year and it turned out incredible! Beautiful taste, large dank frosty buds and a great heady high with some couch lock that lasts for 3-4 hours. If you aren't happy with this strain them you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## blacksun (Dec 3, 2012)

Who is wiz khalifa?



Edit: Ahh, looked it up, rap artist. Signed a warner brother's album in 2007.

Yeah...if a strain is good, it'll get grown and be praised by many, regardless of what some rapper says...

If he rhymed about a strain that was actually overrated or weak, we would all know it was weak after actually growing it first hand, and then we would mention it.

None of this "I think it's overrated because of some song"...nah, we only want first hand experience please.


----------



## journey1111 (Jan 15, 2013)

BizarroOH! said:


> Have any of you guys grown the chocolope kush (kosher kush x chocolope) or sweet god (god bud x seet tooth)?


I am on my second run with Chocolope Kush. The plant is pretty stretchy definitely Sativa dom. Slightly more finicky than my other strains, going to take a few runs to dial her in. Its most prominent smell though is og which I enjoy. Probably from the Og chocoloate thai from chocolope and the Og in the kosher kush. The taste is one of the tastiest strains I have grown in the 4 years I have been doing this. The buds wreak as well. I Highly recommend if you're looking for a sativa dom hybrid! A perfect all day smoke.


----------



## fitzgib (Jan 19, 2013)

View attachment 2486866View attachment 2486867

Holy Grail Kush is awesome
9 weeks
frosty as fuck
medium yield
boom


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jan 28, 2013)

ive got three growin right now out of my pack of six that i ordered everything is on day 62 of flower some pretty dank buds, their is a nice variation between the og18, and kosher, the kosher pheno is lookin really nice and has more of a subtle sweetness to it, very nice i love that smell, a really good explanation of kosher kush is that it is like someone wanted to breed a really dank og but without the lemon and the cooling menthol effect you can get from some og's, instead that kosher is like some really daaannk sugary, vanilla, really nice backround og flavors that are brought to the top of the smoke and you taste those backround flavors throughout the whole hit, its really nice, gonna have pics up tmrw or somethin


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 3, 2013)

Just put the holy grail into flower. Whew!!! At least my veg room quit reeking of funk. The hgk stinks like damn it in veg. That's promising, kinda let's u know how funky she gonna get in flower. My Tahoe og that just finished a few days ago is fucking stinking up everything.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 5, 2013)

heres some finished bud pics of the holy grail kush , i ordered 2 packs of it and these were the 3 phenos from the 1st pack ive sprouted, got 4 other nice phenos at my buddies house, he'll be putting those in flower here in about 2 weeks or so, i will make sure and post a few pics. Overall these phenos were really dank and nice, with a good yield. I feel It had more of an orange peel flavor than most o.g's,. i grow in soil with master a b humboldt nutrients , have for about two years now, got that line pretty dialed in and i love it so much!! gives great flavor, and crazy resin.


----------



## HapaHaole (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm so bummed I fell for the hype... I can only do my best with what I have now. dammmmmmit! waaaa


----------



## calicat (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy Grail Kush was a pleasure to grow. Mine was leaning to the og#18 phenotype. Its gonna be interesting to compare when I eventually do the karate chop of 6 kosher kushes I have in flower and a og#18 12/12.


----------



## Bigby (Mar 10, 2013)

The Kosher is a hermie prone unstable bitch of a strain! (who broke my heart recently, so maybe I'm bitter). But buyer beware on anything with her in!


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 10, 2013)

Just finished vortex. Potency is OK from most phenos. Found small runt stinky pheno that was awesome. Just chopped 3 tahoes yesterday. 2 purple phenos straight funky diesel. 1 green pheno with a different kind of funk but very funky also. Purple bitches are the stinkiest I have ever grown. Hgk is up next. I got this freebie from Cali connection. Grew kinda slow so it was smaller, but completely purple no green at all. Very kush like in smell and structure. Definitley an OG. Very funky almost comparable to these tahoes. Let me tell u, this was some of the strongest pot I have ever smoked. My wife and friends agreed. 2 hits and 10 min later and ur fucking dumb. Body function totally lost. Sense of all time and reality are gone! Don't know what this shit is I just call it purple og. And yes i did clone her.


----------



## bamacheese (Mar 10, 2013)

I just cut down some OG #18 today.......All hype my ass.

That strain is some BOMB kush. 

With that being said, I'm starting to realize that an OG is an OG is an OG basically, other than subtle nuances. Once again though...OG #18 = A+++ flowers. Oh and the heaviest yielding kush variety I've ever grown to boot!!


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 10, 2013)

bamacheese said:


> I just cut down some OG #18 today.......All hype my ass.
> 
> That strain is some BOMB kush.
> 
> With that being said, I'm starting to realize that an OG is an OG is an OG basically, other than subtle nuances. Once again though...OG #18 = A+++ flowers. Oh and the heaviest yielding kush variety I've ever grown to boot!!


That what I figured


----------



## HGK420 (Apr 11, 2013)

I personally popped a pack and got 1 winner it looks like. 2 of em went face down in veg and are still recovering(still not sure the cause) and the other 4 are in bud at different stages. one of the 4 is the real outstanding one, it smells so amazing the hair on the back of my neck stands up and my head starts to buzz just smelling it. its very reminiscent of OG18 but not as abusive and mean. very pleasant and inviting, its just as high pitched as the OG 18 but it leaves you with a subtle blowfishy blue aroma. heres the winning girl

i got very little variation in the size and shape between the 4 in the bud room. one is a little bit bushier then her sisters but not by much. I'm growing a reserva OG seed i popped right next to the winner and luckily it seems to be a winner as well very very aggressive OG smell but i am much more excited for the HGK to come out


----------



## althor (Apr 11, 2013)

OG 18 has some straight up SHIT phenos.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 15, 2013)

Last year I grew three of them. I didn't take care of them like I should have though and left them in small pots. Even with abuse, I didn't think it was a bad smoke at all. I can't compare flavors or judge phenos because I have not seen that many strains grown. maybe only like 6. This year there is one left and she is out and looks good so far. Maybe a little puny but I am going to guard her with my life and baby her to see what she does under the best of the sun and worms. After everything I've read on here being so varied, I am very curious.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 18, 2013)

Its definitely the real deal. Stinkiest pot I have ever grown.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 18, 2013)

Buds are fucking huge and reek like skunk piss mixed with diesel fuel.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got all my favs now. Holy grail, Tahoe OG, Purple deadhead, afghan kush, mazar great white. Chief Chief!!


----------



## burgertime2010 (Apr 28, 2013)

For starters, the smell is insane and penetrating....a hard one to trim for sure. Grows are stretchy and tall, big sticky colas, very dense, good producer(for an OG), difficult to clone, and a big appetite. The flavor is fresh and too smooth for the high that it brings creeping up on you. A sedating and long lasting narcotic effect I wouldn't recommend for mornings. Bag appeal is solid.....everybody loves golf balls. Overall, it is a worthy opponent both growing and smoking and hiding that funk.


----------



## Vonkins (May 1, 2013)

Alright guys got 2 days left before the chop on my hgk. I got 4 that just reek of diesel chem to the max. I have one that is more mellow smelling with shit tons of pistils. 50% more pistils than other hgk plants. This one also looks like its going to be a week longer before I chop it. Wonder which pheno it is?. This shit is ridiculous smelling. Took a tester sample nug. Quick dried it. Man oh man. This shit is going to be the fucking holy grail. Got some bad news though. My cloner has been acting up and haven't been able to clone the phenos I want of the hgk. So I think what I'm going to do is not completely harvest 2 of my girls. Basically leave all the small buds and foliage on the lower part of plants and put back in the veg room. I'm going to wait for bout 4 to 5 weeks and take some clones once these girls get referred. How does this plan sound. Chime in in before the chop. T-minus 57 hours before , Timberrrr!!!


----------



## Vonkins (May 1, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> For starters, the smell is insane and penetrating....a hard one to trim for sure. Grows are stretchy and tall, big sticky colas, very dense, good producer(for an OG), difficult to clone, and a big appetite. The flavor is fresh and too smooth for the high that it brings creeping up on you. A sedating and long lasting narcotic effect I wouldn't recommend for mornings. Bag appeal is solid.....everybody loves golf balls. Overall, it is a worthy opponent both growing and smoking and hiding that funk.


So she is hard to clone? Kinda seems that way to me. Please give some feedback.


----------



## jj6077 (May 2, 2013)

HGK roots very slowly. My girls always look like their frozen/stunted for 2 weeks, somethimes a little more after transplanting.


----------



## Vonkins (May 3, 2013)

Harvesting!!!!!!!


----------



## HGK420 (May 3, 2013)

il post some pics when the lights kick on but I'm takin one tonight that i never was really able to feed enough! when i first get a strain i always lean on the light side of my feeding regimen and tune it up for each strain as they ask for more. well she just kept asking for MORE AND MORE or my ph was off but the buds are HUGE and stinky and beautiful so I'm leaning on underfed.

Attitude says new filters are recommended and i bought 2 new ones... still wasn't enough waiting on a BIG ONE right now hopefully that will do it >.<


----------



## HGK420 (May 4, 2013)

She's a keeper!

I did have a few wieners down low in the underbud area of the plant. I left my door open a few times so I'm sure it was light stress that made it herm. i also run a 13 hour bud cycle and that could have something to do with it.

about 10 days ago i thought to myself "well this plants about done" it quit putting on bud mass and was just startin to show ambers, we as of 2 days ago all the buds "Swelled" and started getting spiky and growin fingers. i took that plant before it had a major effect but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have micro seeds in some of it i dug a few out when i was trimming from the underbuds.

Now heres a question Did my yield go up cause she finally got some wiener? it might just be me but i think she started smelling different too after the "incident"

And I've heard theres herm issues with some of the genetics in HGK and if thats the case then LAME. but I'm sure it was my fault i left the door open like 7 times I'm sure tthats enough to cause herms. after another run or 2 i should know wether it was me or not.


----------



## digging (May 4, 2013)

How many days are you guys finding it takes to flower her Holy Grailness ?


----------



## HGK420 (May 4, 2013)

that one got about 65ish and she was good and done. i got another pheno thats lookin more 56 days, shorter more compact almost looks indica smells really skunky too.


----------



## HGK420 (May 6, 2013)

Now that its been passed around to my patients i got some feedback on it. a lot of est's are getting used as in. smoothEST strongEST dankEST. its so smooth, blows your lungs out SO HARD but no burn to the throat. Expands A TON.


----------



## Vonkins (May 7, 2013)

digging said:


> How many days are you guys finding it takes to flower her Holy Grailness ?


I chopped at 63 days


----------



## Vonkins (May 7, 2013)

I'm finding hgk to be a little touchy when it comes to cloning. Anyone with same experiences. I picked 2 girls that were nothing but skunky diesel golf balls. I harvested but left the small popcorn and foliage. Both are back in the veg room. I'm gonna get some good clones damnit!


----------



## Vonkins (May 7, 2013)

This is a new question of mine. I thought about getting some kosher but would I be wasting my money since I already have hgk. Are they similar or is one more potent than the other. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## HGK420 (May 7, 2013)

I just tested the kosher vs the holy grail yesterday. there is a great grower in flint with some excellent "joo kush" he calls it lol. i sat down with 2 grams of the kosher and some of my holy grail and there a little different but not by a lot. holy grail honestly tastes like go 18 with some kosher kush on top (my first pheno anyway)

depending on what you want out of your garden Diversity, movability, greenpeen. but id say they are pretty similar but pretty different if your a hardcore connoisseur. i don't think il bring kosher into my garden i wanna try out some other strains. if i could get the cutting from flint tho ya id run it for sure. so ya its like that i guess I'm not gonna take the time or work to pop the beans but if i had a good cutting id give it a rip.

And as for the cloning ya its kinda a pain first ones I've had die at this house. i got a bunch of the buds to clone on it tho thats pretty cool. and one of my phenos is hollow stem big time too thats the one i had 6 outa 9 die b4 they rooted.


----------



## Green Gun (May 22, 2013)

4 OG Kush and 4 HGK plants DAY 44 of flower
Heavily LST'd..


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 22, 2013)

Way to go!! I am 12 days behind....any tips???


----------



## Green Gun (May 22, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Way to go!! I am 12 days behind....any tips???



I'm not sure if it is kosher to post outside links but here is my story:

http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-grow-journals/1069279-beginner-attic-grow-room-questions.html/page-20

The forum has seen some recent changes and I'm trying out different forums..


I am doing a quasi-variant of the hempy method..


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 22, 2013)

Looks like you got these two pegged quite well. Beautiful specimens, they look so youthfully clean and green. In relation to your story, I have found it of great value to reduce nutrient useage. Any finishing plan??


----------



## Green Gun (May 22, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Looks like you got these two pegged quite well. Beautiful specimens, they look so youthfully clean and green. In relation to your story, I have found it of great value to reduce nutrient useage. Any finishing plan??


From research, I believe most Kush's fall between 60-70 day flower time. The trichomes will be my ultimate decider. At the end, I plan on a 2 week flush with the last 3 days in total darkness. I use GH 3 part. Right now I am running around 75% strength of what GH recommends.


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 22, 2013)

Green Gun said:


> From research, I believe most Kush's fall between 60-70 day flower time. The trichomes will be my ultimate decider. At the end, I plan on a 2 week flush with the last 3 days in total darkness. I use GH 3 part. Right now I am running around 75% strength of what GH recommends.


 Last time I cut at 70 but started earlier with the colas ...it was ready by 63 but I had nothing waiting behind them. I needed to increase light penetration and all those little buds got hit with a lot of additional light. Research Shooting Powder for finishing.....my kush loves it!!!


----------



## Green Gun (May 22, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Last time I cut at 70 but started earlier with the colas ...it was ready by 63 but I had nothing waiting behind them. I needed to increase light penetration and all those little buds got hit with a lot of additional light. Research Shooting Powder for finishing.....my kush loves it!!!


That is an EXCELLENT tip. Take the top colas and give the little guys another day or two. I would have to forgo my "last 3 days in darkness" if I split up the harvest like that though..


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 22, 2013)

Green Gun said:


> That is an EXCELLENT tip. Take the top colas and give the little guys another day or two. I would have to forgo my "last 3 days in darkness" if I split up the harvest like that though..


 That 3 days in darkness thing, I have tried and usually do anyway cause of time I spend trimming, but taking off those top buds was good for multiple reasons. First, light penetration. Second, it shocked the plants and increased trichome production. Third, the amount of viable bud was far greater and denser overall. I estimate that the increase in bottom maturity was of far greater benefit than 3 dark days. Chop the tops....lower lights......wait a week......chop the bottoms. I think you will be better off.


----------



## HGK420 (May 22, 2013)

i vote around 65 days give or take a few depending on your schedule. i took 4 of mine (all different seeds, so different finish times technically) between 60 days and 70 days and all were pretty well good to go. 

Id start scopin the trichs around 8 weeks and take it from there. if your lucky she sill be about ready!


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 22, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> That 3 days in darkness thing, I have tried and usually do anyway cause of time I spend trimming, but taking off those top buds was good for multiple reasons. First, light penetration. Second, it shocked the plants and increased trichome production. Third, the amount of viable bud was far greater and denser overall. I estimate that the increase in bottom maturity was of far greater benefit than 3 dark days. Chop the tops....lower lights......wait a week......chop the bottoms. I think you will be better off.


 Regardless, the tops mature prior to the rest of the plant especially in tall, dense canopy scenarios. I had no way to get to it all at once....so this stepped system was born of pragmatism and ridiculous jungle overgrowth that wouldnt be contained until it was too late. I wish you the best and am gonna re-read your story. Pretty flowers.


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 22, 2013)

Vonkins said:


> This is a new question of mine. I thought about getting some kosher but would I be wasting my money since I already have hgk. Are they similar or is one more potent than the other. Inquiring minds want to know.


 HGK is a cross between Kosher and #18. Nice guess.....close.


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 22, 2013)

Green Gun said:


> That is an EXCELLENT tip. Take the top colas and give the little guys another day or two. I would have to forgo my "last 3 days in darkness" if I split up the harvest like that though..


 I have a quick question. On the girls I was going to flip soon I noticed a progressive yellowing, in the past spotting and signs of deficiency. What PPM do you begin flowering? and nutrient-related issues?


----------



## Green Gun (May 22, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i vote around 65 days give or take a few depending on your schedule. i took 4 of mine (all different seeds, so different finish times technically) between 60 days and 70 days and all were pretty well good to go.
> 
> Id start scopin the trichs around 8 weeks and take it from there. if your lucky she sill be about ready!


I might try to harvest the tops around day 63 and the rest on day 70... Right now trichs are clear. 



burgertime2010 said:


> I have a quick question. On the girls I was going to flip soon I noticed a progressive yellowing, in the past spotting and signs of deficiency. What PPM do you begin flowering? and nutrient-related issues?


I actually stopped taking ppm readings a while back. Instead, I started letting the plants tell me if I make the soup too strong. I find this out earlier by looking at the lower indicator leaves and if they are getting burnt. Right now I've found a sweet spot with my nutes that all three phenos seem to react very well to. My hope is that this formula will work with most any pheno I try. I also believe the 100% perlite medium allows maximum rootage as well while the roots stay nice and clean.


edit-
Here are a couple earlier video updates. They show the OGK/HGK/Liberty Haze Mothers -> clones -> plants. First vid also shows my first plant ever: Auto Cheese. And did kief run

Update March 23 2013

Update April 11 2013


----------



## KushKrew (May 23, 2013)

I ALWAYS get cinfused between the Kosher Kush and the Holy Grail... I think the former is the one I've actually toked and it was DANK.


----------



## koover (May 27, 2013)

I love DNA Holy Grail Kush! Its a keeper in my garden, here are a few pictures.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 2, 2013)

apparently mine have been spending too much time hangin out with the castor beans...


----------



## blindbaby (Jun 3, 2013)

every see john carpenters "the thing". lol. one can only hope!!! lmao


----------



## Scroga (Jun 3, 2013)

So if I get a pack of holy grail, I will get kosher and #18 plants out of it?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2013)

It's possible or you can find mixtures of the 2.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 4, 2013)

To expand on kindnugs post.

I doubt your ever gonna find A direct copy of either but who's to say what og18 and kosher kush exactly is. Holy grail is a great mixture of the 2. I got an absolute winner pheno out of 1 pack (extremely lucky) Its a good blend of the 2. og18 and kosher kush arnt very unrelated they have a lot of the same traits to begin with so the variation in these beens will probably be minimal. out of 5 i got 5 that were very close with 1 just out yielding BY A TON and it seemed to hold its smell/flavor a lot more through the drying/curing process. If I'm not really thinking when i puff I've had the thought.... "is this OG18?" or "DAMN this taste just like that kosher i had!" Its a really AMAZING strain if your a fan of og18 or kosher.

Think of it like this. If SHAQ and Alyssa Dehaan from MSU were to have kids. Some would be more white some would be more black but most are gonna be a mix in between. Some females are gonna look just like SHAQ and some Males are gonna look just like Alyssa. MOST are gonna be tall and probably won't be able to shoot free throws. Your not gonna find exact copies of Alyssa or SHAQ in the mix but you might find some very close copies if they are raised in a similar manner. 

Breeding is like painting with water balloons. You gotta get REALLY lucky to paint the mona lisa but its possible. If you go into the painting without trying to "Find" the mona lisa who knows what beauty the water balloons will come up with!  and if you really wanna paint that mona lisa you better get a shitload of canvas/paint/balloons (aka seeds) And start practicing!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 4, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> To expand on kindnugs post.
> 
> I doubt your ever gonna find A direct copy of either but who's to say what og18 and kosher kush exactly is. Holy grail is a great mixture of the 2. I got an absolute winner pheno out of 1 pack (extremely lucky) Its a good blend of the 2. og18 and kosher kush arnt very unrelated they have a lot of the same traits to begin with so the variation in these beens will probably be minimal. out of 5 i got 5 that were very close with 1 just out yielding BY A TON and it seemed to hold its smell/flavor a lot more through the drying/curing process. If I'm not really thinking when i puff I've had the thought.... "is this OG18?" or "DAMN this taste just like that kosher i had!" Its a really AMAZING strain if your a fan of og18 or kosher.
> 
> ...


Wow! What a great reply! Can't explain it much better than that I don't think...thanks for the visuals lol!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Np! This is a great strain! Its easy to be passionate about. i actually grow og18 too and plan on keeping it. im also actively trying to get a certain cut of kosher kush its just so good. This branch of the Bud Genome is one of my favorites ive found so far and i wanna collect every cousin! As close as they are they all have their own buzz. i finds OG18 high in anxiety and thinking. if i have a problem to fix it will Allow me to obsess and see every angle. it makes me so worried about stuff i make sure i finish taking care of it too (handy for a stoner that likes to start 17 things a day normally) Keeps me off the video games or from being lazy as well cause it will for real make me dwell on bills and issues until i get up and do something about it. not good for when you wanna relax but i dont always have that luxury!

Kosher is a great creative buzz. Its very heady with a warm relaxation to it. I enjoy kosher when i gotta work on videos or music. Holy grail is a good mix of both the anxiety is still there but much lower. say i wanted to play Call of duty and be Alert and slightly paranoid Holy grail is the one. I catch myself laughing and smiling alot too with holy grail.

I love em!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha sounds awesome, except the anxiety, fuck I got enough of that as it is! I'm thinking holy grail... How could I tell wich pheno I've got visually if I sprouted a pack?
Cheers for the good info mate!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 4, 2013)

np!
I guess idk without tasting the 2. they are both kinda fuely kinda Coffee like. Well i guess a lot more fuel skunk for the og18 and more coffee skunky with kosher. coffee is kind of a stretch too i just can't think of a really good comparison. its good tho. You will know if you got a winner to she will kick you in the chest every puff. mine you can smoke half a Joint in 1 hit. JUST CHEIF ON IT and it goes down so smooth then she blows up in your chest and reminds you of how strong she is. such a full flavor too, not hollow at all. I guess try to find some 18 or kosher around and compare. I've sat down with all 3 and gone back and forth between em all comparing. Thats how i figured em out.

By your name id say u like to scrog? id say she's perfect for it she's a bit stretchy but thats good it will get em all up and in the screen nicely.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 5, 2013)

Thankin you my man! I started off scrogging but gave it up in favor of perpetual in the same space..
Sooo off your reviews alone I don't think I can go past this as my next port of call..(maybe thc bomb)ive got a critical jack, berry bomb and mkultra to get through before that though..love that resiny, coffee,hashy flavor...sounds sublime


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Your welcome, Ya its yummy. You will hear a lot of down talk on this one just cause its got so much hype but if you find a winner it will treat you very well. I have some very very picky patients that seem to ALWAYS have something to complain about and this one had em silent and happy! I repeat tho, you gotta find a winner. the 4 besides my winner were pretty mediocre. Thats the case with any strain really. they weren't all that bad tho either, patients seemed to enjoy them as well but the winner was knock your socks off!

The yield was VERY favorable too. 5 off of one in a simple 5 gallon nothing to big and fancy. 1 or 2 tops maybe. 

To bad you weren't in the MI area id hook ya up with a cut!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice of you to offer champ! Was that done organic or? Is that pheno easy to spot in veg? At 20 bucks a sd you would hope theres a winner in every pack..


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Aye i run a top dress program with rainbow mix. i use a few liquid nutes too, to spice it up. never get over 400 ppm. I had one out veg all of them by a long shot. she actually yielded about the same as my winner but she was the one that lost her flavor the most, kinda got a chalky taste to her. if i woulda had to choose by the veg it woulda been her and i think i woulda been bummed if she was the only one. I did know 2 weeks into bud that she was gonna be the winner. pretty much as soon as she started showing buds she smelled almost as good as she did when she finished. The winner did veg very unique compared to her sisters, she grew just like OG18 kinda trainwreck light. pretty stretchy but not unmanageable at all. THe winner had medium leaves too. i had one with really thin leaves that gave me light buds bud had a cotton candy after taste to em. (kinda weak and not pleasing) I had 2 with really broad wide leaves and they both did well i had to work on getting light to those ones.

With the genes anything even half good is gonna be a contender for a spot in your room. Its 91 a 6 pack on the tude. Thats 15 a sd at least!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 5, 2013)

Rodger that..you make sense man, where yours from feminized sd? Thought I may have seen regulars somewhere? Does the sativa looks come from the kosher do you think?


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine were feminized. was a bummer but i couldn't find any regs. I only noticed some wieners on the winner and 1 other and it was just one here and there among the underbuds nothing outrageous. i didn't notice this until i was trimming too it wasn't a seeding issue or anything like that. I also have caught a couple wieners on one of my critical mass from CBD crew and those guys don't fuck around so my guess is i have a minor light leak or some nute stress is causing it so i wouldn't worry. maybe just make sure your light tight before tossing em in.

idk i haven't ran kosher yet. The net tells me she's "mostly indica" for genetics. i just googled kosher to compare and the pics with thin leaves do kinda favor what she looked like. The sugar leaves looked smokable on that pheno. very high crystal production she had very airy buds and a very very low yield. It didn't taste kosher kushlike at all either or OG18. probably just one of those lost genotypes that pop up all over the genome (i.e. that shitty lemon flavor or rubber flavor thats in most strains)

I got a pile of seeds by other breeders just so i can catch em all! (nerd reference of the day!) But i know i would be way less inclined to test out all the new beans i have been and am about too if i didn't have my HGK in the stable. She's my comfort zone, my insurance! That whole desert island thing they say on attitude in the description is right for me. if tomorrow the laws changed that i could only have 1 strain or 1 plant. it would be my HGK. she's my favorite out of all the beans I've popped so far.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 5, 2013)

Shes definitley next! Ever done mk ultra? Wondering how it stands up against this family? Waiting for sos to send my pack of these...


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 5, 2013)

I havnt. I had a shitty pheno of Master kush. No idea what breeder, got the clone at a clone sale at a doctors office. it wasn't very good so i can't really compare.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the pheno info mate, much appreciated!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Thankin you my man! I started off scrogging but gave it up in favor of perpetual in the same space..
> Sooo off your reviews alone I don't think I can go past this as my next port of call..(maybe thc bomb)ive got a critical jack, berry bomb and mkultra to get through before that though..love that resiny, coffee,hashy flavor...sounds sublime


If you like Bomb seeds genetics, I would recomend THC Bomb. 
I am flowering several of them now. This is my 3rd time with these in my perpetual grow.
I just chopped one yesterday and got some real nice hard dense nugs.
I cropped this one that finished yesterday, and that is my plan from now on. 
It is a bushy, tight plant with very little stretch. She will produce a good yield with no manipulation, however the one hanging now(that is cropped), looks like it will yield a lot more.
There is a bit more trim work with these babies, but you get a lot of kief leaves.

It is VERY GOOD smoke, with a sweet, berry taste and smooth. The high lasts hours.(and I smoke everyday, several times a day)


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ive been wondering about bomb. a buddy of mine runs THC bomb and hands down won't make room for any of my "elite" genetics I've been collecting. He claims he's all set with THC bomb. I'm waiting for the next batch so i can try it but he's claiming big things out of it.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 6, 2013)

That sounds great also! got a feeling my garden will end up consisting of HG kush,MK Ultra and THC bomb..great reviews on all of the above..(id add og18 and kosher as well but don't have the room haha..see how bad the trip is on the HG...


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 6, 2013)

^666th post


----------



## Scroga (Jun 7, 2013)

Ha! Missed that...better celebrate.... hi


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ^666th post


 You'll have to change your user name to Damion


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Ive been wondering about bomb. a buddy of mine runs THC bomb and hands down won't make room for any of my "elite" genetics I've been collecting. He claims he's all set with THC bomb. I'm waiting for the next batch so i can try it but he's claiming big things out of it.


Surprised the hell out of me. Like I was saying, it is a bushy plant, but every available space on the branches is filled with buds.
They stack from the main stem all the way to the tops. Each branch is literally one giant connected series of buds.
You need good light management, or the interior buds don't harden as much. 
This stuff is resinous, so even fluffy buds, are heavier than they appear. 
The first time I flowered it, I grew it straight up with no training, manipulation, etc.. 
Vegged for 4 weeks, yielded 2.6 oz.
I cropped one to create several tops, and I am hanging that one plant right now.
Just from a very rough estimate, it looks like this plant will yield at least 50% more.
Your friend has a point though. I could see why he is content with just running this strain.
Easy to clone, grows like a dream, not finicky, finishes in 55-65 days, and is STRONG!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ive had some of his earlier work and it never was very good so i cant blame him for doing what works for him lol. he was so excited talking about it too, very enthusiastic. That tells me he believes what hes saying.


----------



## Green Gun (Jun 12, 2013)

HGK420, dude your passion about this strain is amazing. It is very well received by me. I too saw the "stuck on an island with a single strain" thing on the Tude as well and I said, "Ok well done marketing dept. I'll buy." This is a stinky plant and I look forward to my first cured toke...a fuel taste you say?


It looks like I'll be chopping my HGK within the next few days. I am on day 66 of flower. Here is a new video update. The 1st 4 plants are OG Kush, then the last 4 plants are Holy Grail Kush.

Update June 1 2013


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Those look great green gun. My fan leaves did that on mine too towards the end of bud. Never really changed color just went from dark green to dead and rolled up, very little yellowing in between. I was really worried about this one just cause of all the marketing behind it and its bad reviews but I've had some KILLER OG18 and Kosher Kush so i figured there had to be some truth behind all the noise. Im glad i gave it a shot! Ya its got a great fuely refreshing flavor. My GF doesn't really care about meds all that much (she will smoke just whatever regs mids whatever) and she likes this one a lot. actually been asking when the next batch is ready and in all my years she's never once gave a shit whats coming up. thats gotta mean something lol.

i just got a batch of budder back thats mostly HGK under buds.... I'm surprised I'm even able to type right now 

 soooooo goooood.


Those OG's u got look awesome too. i got an orangey pheno of RP's OG its another one of my favs. Im over citrus/orangey/cleaning product bud but OG is very subtle, like smoking some hash when you drank an orange cream shake earlier. just kinda there in the background. Its very nice, it got a more then a few people to look at the joint with that "hmmmm this is Good!!!!" look.


----------



## Green Gun (Jun 12, 2013)

> My fan leaves did that on mine too towards the end of bud. Never really changed color just went from dark green to dead and rolled up, very little yellowing in between.





That is very good to know. Crossing my fingers and hope my pheno is close to as good as yours. When your wife comes on board, ya gotta take notice heh. 



> i just got a batch of budder back thats mostly HGK under buds.... I'm surprised I'm even able to type right now.


&#8203;​
That just hurts. No one around here makes budder Ive never even seen it. who knows, that may change one day





> Those OG's u got look awesome too. i got an orangey pheno of RP's OG its another one of my favs.


 

Im fired up about em too. Ive got the OG Kush, HGK, and Liberty Haze as Mothers. Going to keep cranking them out for a while.

I'll try to get a cured bud pic up when it's ready.



​


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 12, 2013)

cured...... thats funny.. i seem to smoke it all before it even gets a 2 weeks off the vine!


----------



## Green Gun (Jun 12, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> cured...... thats funny.. i seem to smoke it all before it even gets a 2 weeks off the vine!



lol roger that

...must...hold...out...
btw, Im chopping at midnight...scissor hash coming right up


----------



## Green Gun (Jun 13, 2013)

Harvest! Front 2 rows are HGK plus the bottom row in the back


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice! your pics make me wanna go throw some in bloom lol i can't wait!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 14, 2013)

smoke report green gun?


----------



## Green Gun (Jun 14, 2013)

Scroga said:


> smoke report green gun?



We'll see after curing. Until then, the scissor hash is potent.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 14, 2013)

love the fan on the bungee cord!


----------



## martinoa85 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine is doing fantastic and is about 4 weeks in 12/12


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 17, 2013)

very nice martino.

*correction* i don't have hgk budder its just some near shatter bho I've been informed what real budder is and had to question if i had it, which after a phone call i found out i didn't. but on a good note the july/august hight times has a 2 part series on how to make budder with budderkings method. gotta get that figured out!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

correction again i guess it might just be august High times that has budderkings method its weird how its worded tho makes you think its the second part of a 2 part how too.


----------

